# Boots good for icy and for slushy conditions?



## PolieCat (Dec 14, 2007)

Searching past threads, I've read the LLB Maine Hunting Shoe and the Bean Boots aren't the best for icy conditions. Here in the NYC area, the usual winter nuisances I've found are icy sidewalks and deep slush at intersections. (I'm not the best long jumper.) Any recommendations for boots? 

I can see how the rubber "Wellie" type boots would be good for dealing with slush, but do they provide good traction on ice? What I've found is that some people do a half-baked job shoveling sidewalks, so the snow melts during the daytime hours and then freezes into hard-to-see ice when the sun goes down. Thank you.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I hate to say it but unless you are planning on investing in a pair of crampons I can't think of any boot that would be reliable on hard as a rock NY sidewalk ice. But then again what do I know. Hopefully Hardline42 will chime in because he was a certified boot expert when I was trying to decide on mine.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

What about something like this?

I guess they might not prove comfortable / durable in the stretches between the ice and snow though.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/polar-trax-ice-cleats-pull-on-for-men-and-women~p~3761f/?utm_source=GoogleBase&utm_medium=PaidShopping&utm_term=Polar_Trax_Ice_Cleats_-_Pull_On_For_Men_And_Women&utm_campaign=PCGOOGLEB2&codes-processed=true


----------



## geologic (Oct 6, 2010)

For slushy intersections, your key consideration is having a gusseted tongue. If I were you, I'd probably hit a good boot store in NYC (I see Red Wing has a store at 47-01 Queens Boulevard) and try on boots that (a) look good; (b) have gusseted tongues; and (c) have soles on the medium-to-hard side.

Something like: https://www.sunnyside.redwingshoestore.com/product/01202; https://www.sunnyside.redwingshoestore.com/product/00411; or https://www.sunnyside.redwingshoestore.com/product/00899. They're less trad looking, but these could also be good: https://www.sunnyside.redwingshoestore.com/product/00427

If you lean a little more to the preppy side of trad:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

They may not work for all conditions, but I have a pair of Hunter Balmorals and they're the best boots I have for traction and they're unbeatable for encountering puddles, or shallow tributaries.

https://www.zappos.com/hunter-balmoral-bamboo-carbon-brown


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

In NYC, you'll be hard pressed to find any winter conditions that would REQUIRE anything higher than ankle-height. As has already been mentioned, a rubber sole, regardless of tread type or depth, won't do very much good on ice. Your best bet is to get as much surface area on the ground as possible with a defined heel for digging in when you need to. Bean boots are a good all-around option since they have a shallow, closely-spaced tread and they will provide protection for those few times you might find yourself ankle-deep at an intersection. Another option would be a boot with a Vibram Gumlite sole and a gusseted tongue. I like Chippewa Apache Lacers. If you want a little bit more height, they come in an 8 inch version also.


----------



## JeffTL (Aug 7, 2012)

Here in Chicago I've found the 8" Bean boots with Gore-Tex and Thinsulate to be quite suitable for urban winter conditions. I have a set of the classic Stabilicers cleats for really icy days...the cleats on them screw out so you can replace them as they wear down from use on concrete.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Bean Boots are better suited to wet conditions than snowy ones. The soles are not very good at chewing through snow.

A pair of Stabilicers works quite well, BTW -- can also be stashed in a briefcase or desk drawer when not in use.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

JeffTL said:


> Here in Chicago I've found the 8" Bean boots with Gore-Tex and Thinsulate to be quite suitable for urban winter conditions. I have a set of the classic Stabilicers cleats for really icy days...the cleats on them screw out so you can replace them as they wear down from use on concrete.


Those Apaches are good boots. LL Bean is a reseller under the Katahadin Iron Works line. Same exact boot.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

dparm said:


> Those Apaches are good boots. LL Bean is a reseller under the Katahadin Iron Works line. Same exact boot.


Almost; the L.L. Bean version (aka Katahdin Engineer Boots) have a cap-toe, the Chippewa does not. Also, the Bean version is sold at about a $35 increase, although they can be had for the same price as the Chippewa when Bean is having a sale.

















Should you decide to buy a leather boot, I strongly suggest buying a jar of Obenauf's LP to maintain your boots. My waterproofing and leather conditioning of choice, and I know many others here will agree. Plus it smells like honey (it's beeswax based)!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Regardless of the specific boot/sole design you chose to go with, go to Eddie Bauer's and pick up a pair of Traxx (urban crampons!) to slip over the soles of your boots, while walking on icy streets and sidewalks. They really do provide better footing under such conditions! I think they go for $15 or $20 bucks a pair.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I have the LL Bean version of those Chippewas and they are my go-to boot when doing any yard work anytime of year for nearly any chore. I do however find them to be not the so great when walking on icy sidewalks or icy parking lots. I usually stick to my bean boots if I am walking around where I expect it to be really icy.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

The Kathadin boots have a cork sole, and I didn't recommend them for that reason. The Apache Lacers have a Gumlite sole, which I find to be a bit more effective.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> The Kathadin boots have a cork sole, and I didn't recommend them for that reason. The Apache Lacers have a Gumlite sole, which I find to be a bit more effective.


That would explain it!


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

I've been very happy with my Alden Kudu Chukka boots. The Kudu leather handles the moisture well, and the lug rubber solle provides a modicum of traction. Not a bad look for foul weather footwear either.

https://www.aldenshop.com/Store/DrawProducts.aspx?CategoryID=66&ParentID=4&PageID=&Action=


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I have to deal with ice on the sidewalks for a few months in the winter. We live in the mountains above Vancouver and we have a fair bit of snow which often melts during the day and then freezes at night. I take the dog out well before dawn and have fallen a few times on the skating rink style sidewalks.

I have purchased a pair of these:

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/43355?feat=stableicers-SR0&page=adults-stabilicers-lite

They fit very well over my shoes and I expect them to work very well.


----------



## PolieCat (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking time to provide all these useful suggestions. The Stabilicers sound like they could be a real help.


----------

